# Festplattenpartitionen ändern ohne zu Formatieren



## Juicebag (31. Januar 2009)

*Festplattenpartitionen ändern ohne zu Formatieren*

Hallo.
Ich habe heute meinen Asus EeePC 1000H bekommen und stehe nun vor einem kleinen Problem. Die Partitioneneinteilung meiner 160 GB Festplatte ist meines Erachtens total schwachsinnig:
C: 80 GB (NFTS, wo Windows XP Home drauf ist)
D: 60 GB (NFTS, leer, für meine Daten)
PE (FAT32, knapp 8 GB, ich weiß nicht was da drauf ist. Man sieht sie auch nur in der Datenrägerverwaltung und kann sie auch nicht einsehen... hat einer ne Ahnung, wozu die gut sein könnte und ob sie vielleicht verzichtbar ist??)

So nun zum Problem. Der EeePC hat kein CD/DVD-ROM-Laufwerk. Klar man kann auch vom USB-Stick Windows installieren. Aber ich würde das persönlich gerne umgehen, zumal auch schon ein paar tolle Programme vorinstalliert sind usw... Kurz gesagt, ich wills mir einfach machen.

Ich habe jetzt in einem anderen Forum gelesen (auf notebookjournal.de), dass man Windows auch bei laufendem Betrieb partitionieren kann, was mir vorher nicht bewusst war. Man müsse dafür nur auf Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung und schon würde es gehen. 
Nur leider finde ich hier gar nichts, womit ich die C Partition verkleinern und die D Partition vergrößern kann. 
Weiß jemand, was ich tun muss? Oder gibt es vielleicht ein (am besten kostenloses) Programm, womit ich das ganz konfortabel einstellen kann? Muss ich dabei Dinge beachten, also darf ich z.B. gewisse Partitionsgrenzen nicht unterschreiten, um mein Windows nicht kaputt zumachen.

Fragen über Fragen.  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank.

Ach ja und die Festplatte im EeePC ist eine ganz normale HDD.

Mfg


----------



## OctoCore (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplattenpartitionen ändern ohne zu Formatieren*

Unter XP mit Bordmitteln kann man keine Partitionen verkleinern.
Vergrößern auch nicht, man kann Volumes erweitern, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
Partitionen löschen und neu anlegen geht natürlich unter XP, aber an die Systempartition geht die Datenträgerverwaltung nicht ran.

Update: Von der versteckten PE-Partition solltest du erstmal die Finger lassen, bevor du nicht genau weisst, was das ist. Tausche dich darüber erstmal mit anderen EeePc-Usern aus. Möglicherweise ist das eine Recovery-Partition für das XP-System


----------



## Juicebag (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplattenpartitionen ändern ohne zu Formatieren*

Ah ok. Danke. Also gibts keine Möglichkeit die Partitionsgröße unter XP zu ändern? Auch nicht mit Programmen?


----------



## webwolf67 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Festplattenpartitionen ändern ohne zu Formatieren*

Hallo!
Die PE Partition solltest du so lassen wie sie ist, da hier das Systemrecovery drauf ist.
Ansonsten gibt es diverse Programme um die Partitionen zu verändern, wie z. B. Partition Magic oder freie Programme die du hier finden kannst:
heise Software-Verzeichnis: Suchergebnis für "partition"

Viel Erfolg damit.


----------

